# New Budget Lamps



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Went and bought a cheap package off Amazon:










Two 50w Halogen with stands, wobbly tripod affair, and collapsible light tent thingy - all goes neatly into a pretty flat bag - Â£35 inc delivery.

...unpacked everything, had to make sure it 'worked'

so these really are Q&D of my Seiko straight off the wrist with my Fuji S6500FD

Everything "auto"










Crop of above










Re-read PG Tip's advice sticky on 'lume shots' and had first go at the manual settings

F3.2 ISO100 10sec Exp










and crop










Of course I should have cleaned the watch & set the hands more appropriately :tongue2:

But I think it'll do - I just have to practice!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Good results Steve for not much outlay :thumbsup: - Yeah dust & prints really show up in close up  - Keep up the good work ... Paul


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> Went and bought a cheap package off Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive indeed :clap: I'm off to Amazon to do a bit of searching myself.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Wicked ,gonna have to bite the bullet eventually for a decent camera outfit


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate that's some pretty good shooting for such a small outlay :thumbsup:


----------

